# Newbie from SW KS



## ksokie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm just getting started in archery. I bought a used Diamond Marquis that has a whisker biscuit rest, trophy ridge sight, bone collector quiver, 5 beman arrows with montec broadheads, and a new string. I bought the bow from a friend thats buying a new Bowtech 350 Destroyer. I'm hoping to master it well enough to hunt turkeys and deer with it. I figured out after the first couple times shooting it a quality release and armguard make a difference.
While I was at the bowshop getting my bow adjusted I bought a used Alpine Hyper Lite that he had there for my wife to try out. She rifle hunts deer with me and was thinking about either trying muzzleloader or archery next year.
So far I've found alot of great information on this site and am anxious to learn more.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome to hear you share hunting and potentially archery with your wife!
Let her know she's welcome to join too, you don't have to own a bow to be an AT member!

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ksokie. Have fun here.


----------



## ksokie (Dec 19, 2009)

I got the chance to shoot a little bit today. I know I have alot to learn, but so far I'm happy with my consistency. I was shooting 4 arrows at a time at a block target and the majority of the time the arrows were touching each other in a tight little group. I was shooting at 13 yards.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

:welcome: to AT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

